# Cost of bills in Bangkok



## kjglen (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I am moving to Bangkok in July. I am a teacher and will be working in an international school. I am currently looking at properties on Ramkamheng Road (which are very reasonable) but just wondering what the average bills are? How much do they cost?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kjglen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Bangkok in July. I am a teacher and will be working in an international school. I am currently looking at properties on Ramkamheng Road (which are very reasonable) but just wondering what the average bills are? How much do they cost?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Greetings,

The Thailand page is a bit on the quiet side but you should get a few replies before too long.
Hope you get the needed info and enjoy Thailand when you get there.



Regards
Jet Lag


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

If International teacher then you get paid more than the private ones , they are on about 50,000 Baht a month , and my friend lives here easy on that amount , just rent for the first few months with no tie ins so you can move anytime , then do your homework , ask and shop around for the best deal , take a 1 year lease , you need to see about 20 propertys and play them off against each other , if you get a great deal , don't take it , say you have others to see , then return the next day and you drop the price further , my pal plays the game well , left his one bed flat at 12,000 Baht a month and now has a 2 bed house with car port for 9,500 Baht / month 2 year lease , as the Thais say ( it's up to you ) get out and look , same with electric , get meter in your name , so your not paying Peter who pays Paul . Read the other forums for prices


----------



## Dekillon (Jun 18, 2017)

kjglen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Bangkok in July. I am a teacher and will be working in an international school. I am currently looking at properties on Ramkamheng Road (which are very reasonable) but just wondering what the average bills are? How much do they cost?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

Not sure about the prices at Ramkamheng Road but not far from there you have the area Prakhanong - Onnut. Near Ramkamheng University if you work there. Very convenient place with BTS stations and a lot of new condominiums building up. Prices should be around 15kTHB per month for a 40sqm with all facilities (swimming pool, fitness, internet).

I guess you could negotiate down but not so much if you are closed to the BTS.

Hope it helps.

Regards
Dekillon


----------

